# Turbo Dog



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay my turbo is shot, so here's the situation ...
2001 jetta AWW with 158k. Revo 93 flash + turbo back 2.5in exhaust. Turbo is shot:

My mechanic (he is accomplished with VW performance applications and a family friend) has a 1.8t parts car with a turbo that has 120k on it he'd sell me for 400$, but i'd rather not trade a problem for a potential problem. 

I don't think I want to go to the dealer for a k03s cus I don't crap 100bills. 

I have poked around on ecstuning.com pricing k03s and k04, but am not really sure if the k04 is overkill for my specific application or not.

I'd like some opinions on a good turbo replacement, because I've been told that some aftermarket turbos aren't that reliable. I depend on my car for work AND smiles lol. Let me know what you think!!


----------



## DubmyRUCA (May 22, 2007)

400 is a real ripoff for a 120k mile ko3. Search the classifieds, what are you overal plans for the car? Daily or something more?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

a k04 is tiny, if its in your price range then go for one or hunt around for a used k03s, $400 is too much


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

Well my dad is going to loan me the money to buy something new so I dont run the risk of installing a turbo that just craps out after another 20k. Its my daily driver and am not planning any major build for horsepower in the future. So lets say i've got a 900$ budget, but 700$ would be stellar.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Frankenturbo f4t if you want something to r and r. 1000 bucks and it leaves you some room to grow, I think the f4t guys are floating around 260 whp.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i bought a ko3 here a couple years ago for $60 shipped with 80K miles and it was perfect with no shalf play... shop around the mkiv classified and look for a deal:beer:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

For 900, you can completely get out of the ko-crap game.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

AJmustDIE said:


> For 900, you can completely get out of the ko-crap game.


 The f23 is A k04 class turbo, and has been taken to 340 whp already....depends on the op's goals


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah and I bet it was out of breath like you wouldn't believe. 
I'm not like a bigger turbo advocate or anything. I run a GT2876r. :beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Frankenturbo..


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

Links?? 

What about a k03/k04 hybrid??


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> Frankenturbo f4t if you want something to r and r. 1000 bucks and it leaves you some room to grow, I think the f4t guys are floating around 260 whp.





PjS860ct said:


> i bought a ko3 here a couple years ago for $60 shipped with 80K miles and it was perfect with no shalf play... shop around the mkiv classified and look for a deal:beer:


 this and this :beer::thumbup:


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

Where do I order a franken??

Can I run that with my 7yr old revo software??


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

iJETTA said:


> Where do I order a franken??
> 
> Can I run that with my 7yr old revo software??


 www.frankenturbo.com

And yes


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

Whats the arguement for the k04 over the k03s?? I know the k03s is smaller and spools quicker, but the k04 isn't that much bigger is it??


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

iJETTA said:


> Whats the arguement for the k04 over the k03s?? I know the k03s is smaller and spools quicker, but the k04 isn't that much bigger is it??


 Noone suggested a k04


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

Im just unclear on the advantage of switching to a k04. I don't have bigger injectors or a fmic in my future so if I need upgrades to accompany a k04 swap to get the most out of it then i'd pass on it. However, if its "plug and play" power that needs nothing else then i'll entertain it. The franken is out of budget btw


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

if its your daily then just replace it with a new/used stock turbo in the classifieds... 


i had a ko4-001(direct bolt in) in my old mkiv gti and it was ok, its no better than the ko3s... when the ko4 blew, i bought a stock low mileage ko3 in here for $60shipped, installed it and it was perfect:thumbup:


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

PjS860ct said:


> if its your daily then just replace it with a new/used stock turbo in the classifieds...
> 
> 
> i had a ko4-001(direct bolt in) in my old mkiv gti and it was ok, its no better than the ko3s... when the ko4 blew, i bought a stock low mileage ko3 in here for $60shipped, installed it and it was perfect:thumbup:


 I think i'm gonna just go that route and stick with the k03s. My mechanic mentioned that getting it off the car is not a hassle, but there is some trouble with getting the old oil lines back on the new turbo. Any idea what he's referring to?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Installing the oil lines back on the turbo is a pain as there is no room back there... its doable so take breaks lol


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it a good idea to replace those old lines?? Or unnecessary??


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

its a hard line so its really not needed unless you have to...


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Engine/Turbo/ES476454/

Opinions??


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

Ziddey i'm so excited some1 got that!!


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

Ttt for opinions on the ecs turbo??


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

buy a used k03s from the classifieds and save about $500 :thumbup:


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

I been posting and replying in that forum with not a lick of luck


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

iJETTA said:


> I been posting and replying in that forum with not a lick of luck


 damn, lol. well u might just well just order a frankenturbo f4


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I sold my 50K mile ko3s for $20 to some local dude. you might have just hit the wrong time when noone is selling them.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BiH said:


> I sold my 50K mile ko3s for $20 to some local dude. you might have just hit the wrong time when noone is selling them.


:laugh::thumbup:


----------

